# 211 Picture off-center



## kzosat (Aug 22, 2004)

Does anyone else have the problem of the 211 picture being slightly off center? I can't seem to find a away to adjust the picture. 

No other device hooked in the the TV's DVI port (HDMI-DVI cable) has this problem. I also hooked the 211 to another TV I have (waiting on the 622 for this one) and it is off center on it too.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

A little to the left? Perhaps worse on the composite AV than the component video?
Now that you mention it ... I was blaming my TV.


----------



## kzosat (Aug 22, 2004)

Nope, just the HDMI output. Component it is fine. Normally I would say possibly the overall picture is too big, but the tops and bottoms line up correctly. Crawlers are perfect (better than my 921). In the guide display (widescreen mode) the left had side is slightly chopped off and the right hand side, there is a blue bar. I would state size of the bar, but that is relative to screen size.

Edit: let me double check the component outputs just to make sure.

Edit Edit: yep component output is just fine, just HDMI that is off center.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

James Long said:


> A little to the left? Perhaps worse on the composite AV than the component video?
> Now that you mention it ... I was blaming my TV.


Is there any way to adjust this?I don't see the same adjustment available that I had on the 811.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

James Long said:


> A little to the left? Perhaps worse on the composite AV than the component video?
> Now that you mention it ... I was blaming my TV.


I was able to use an adjustment in my tv menu to correct this-it doesn't have an up/down adjustment.Now I need to figure out how to bring the picture up a little.I was able to do that with the 811, apparently not with the 211.Any ideas?


----------



## daized (Feb 18, 2006)

I have Sony KF42WE610 LCD rear projection TV. It accepts 1080i, 720p, 480p, and 480i inputs. I have selected 1080i output on my receiver vip211. What I have noticed is that my TV screen does not show complete picture. I am missing 2-3 inches on both sides of the screen. I can’t find a way to adjust that. I did not have this issue with 811 that I had before. Is it my TV? Or receiver? I have also noticed that if I browse through news on CNN-Enhanced (Channel 100>> News>>CNN) for few seconds, then press “view live TV” button on my remote, the picture shrinks on all HD channels and stretches on all SD channels. There is about an inch wide blank bar on each side of the screen. I have to reboot to go back to normal picture. Has anyone else experienced similar problems?


----------



## cuquiandgus17 (Jan 15, 2006)

kzosat said:


> Does anyone else have the problem of the 211 picture being slightly off center? I can't seem to find a away to adjust the picture.
> 
> No other device hooked in the the TV's DVI port (HDMI-DVI cable) has this problem. I also hooked the 211 to another TV I have (waiting on the 622 for this one) and it is off center on it too.


had same problem do a box reset power off by disconnecting from wall for 30 seconds


----------



## William Millar (Jul 14, 2002)

If you go to enhance Channel 100 and you go to CNN- Enhance or any other program you need to go back to Channel 100 Enhance and on the bottom row press exit in order for your screen to go back to normal size. If your out put is set for high definition picture your going to have bars on both sides of CNN, as CNN is not wide-screen, if you want to fill your screen you are going to have to press stretch on your page button.




Bill


----------



## nagrajhc (Feb 26, 2006)

I've the same problem with my Philips 32PF7320 hooked up to VIP211 using HDMI cable. With the 211 output set to 1080i, 16x9, the tv screen does not show the complete picture. For e.g. if I'm viewing TNTHD channel, the logo is partially visible on the bottom right. You can tell the left side is cut off as well when some scenes with text appears on the screen. Any clues?

Thanks,
nagraj


----------



## nagrajhc (Feb 26, 2006)

:hurah: I found out that by clicking the Pg Up button at the top of 211 remote you can change the HD zoom level. I used it to change to HD:Normal mode and now the pictures on the tv screen look perfect. The zoom level can also be changed by pressing the * key at the bottom.

nagraj



nagrajhc said:


> I've the same problem with my Philips 32PF7320 hooked up to VIP211 using HDMI cable. With the 211 output set to 1080i, 16x9, the tv screen does not show the complete picture. For e.g. if I'm viewing TNTHD channel, the logo is partially visible on the bottom right. You can tell the left side is cut off as well when some scenes with text appears on the screen. Any clues?
> 
> Thanks,
> nagraj


----------



## Greg Mueller (Feb 28, 2006)

I just got my 211 installed
The Page Up button does HD screen size adjust and the Page Down button adjusts the SD  

I've had it almost two hours and had to call for help. My HD channels will pixelate all up and then freeze. Then I get the message that says I've lost signal and it takes some time to reaquire.

The tech said I had low signal strength, which I can believe. This was the worst install I've been through. The kid they sent out didn't know his "this" from "that". He told me he got paid $45 for an install so he was real interested in getting as many done in a day as possible. He didn't even try to tweek for better signal strength. 

I'm running the 211 into component at 480p it really looks great. The screen is a Panasonic ED 16x9 display.
If I can just get my signal strength up I'll be jacked. I have to call back tomorrow and set up a time for them to come back and tweek it. I might mess with it myself if I get bored


----------



## daized (Feb 18, 2006)

I have this issue (picture being larger than the screen) even when picture format is set “normal”. I talked to Sony CSR about this issue. I was told that it can’t be a TV problem if picture is OK from other sources such as DVD and VCR. I checked that and the picture was fine. In fact picture was fine when I was using 811 receiver. Dish Network tech support was kind enough to replace my receiver. But I have same problem with new receiver. Side bars on SD channels are narrower than what I was getting with 811. On channel 9477 score-card of Spanish soccer games on top-left of the screen is always missing a letter. I am puzzled that no one else has reported the problem.


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

I notice this too on HDMI otuput some of the bottom is cut off


----------

